# 2nd ED - Cameras?



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, off to Munich for my second Ed in a couple of weeks. Having camera debate ---

Do I take my Nikon DSLR and extra lenses or just wing it with the iphone? iphone takes acceptable photos and it is very convenient.

DSLR takes great photo, but is heavy, problematic to travel with, I worry about it dissappearing in the hotels or car and not to mention, on my commuter flight to Atlanta will probably have to leave it in my carry on and "gate check".

Any thoughts from those experienced travelers? BTW, traveling with wife and 9 yr old daughter.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The heavy gear stays home. I travel with a Panasonic DMC-GF2 mirror-less interchangeable lens camera and a couple of lenses. There are comparable cameras from Olympus, Nikon, Sony and others.

The GF2 isn't made anymore. The GX1 is: http://www.dpreview.com/products/panasonic/slrs/panasonic_dmcgx1

Another option that would be a lot better than an iPhone camera would be a decent compact travel camera. I don't have one at the moment -- Panasonic DMC-ZS20 looks interesting. The ZS20 has a built in GPS. Could be useful. Review here --> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonic-lumix-dmc-zs20-tz30-review

Debbie has a tiny Sony camera. It takes good outdoors photos. Indoors it is limited by the sensor and slow lens.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

I'm not one who believes in bulky cameras on trips (despite their vastly superior performance) but definitely not just an iPhone, IMHO-- no way.

I've been through S.Africa (multiple times), New Zealand (ditto), Sri Lanka (ditto), Easter Island, Mauritius, all over Egypt several times, Jordan, Qatar and Oman and dozens of other beautiful places (not to mention, of course, a Euro Delivery in Jan of this year through photogenic parts of Austria and Italy,) all using a tiny, tiny Sony cyber-shot pocket-size camera. Currently waterproof TSC-TX10. People always rave about my photos (shared via email and Picasa and the like.)

By NO means a SLR or anything even close, but so, so, so much better than just an iPhone (which I frequently use as well.) IMO, get a decent pocket camera to go with ya.

I still say, personally, DSLR and extra lenses definitely _NOT_ required-- no way in my book (some will, of course, differ.) But something more than an iPhone? Definitely.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

How fussy are you. I take photos mainly for the memories and and not terribly concerned about porfessional quality. For my purpose the phone cam is fine, others would disagree. Go with what willl make you happy.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

guess i'm on my own here, putting a vote down for lugging the dSLR and lenses. if you think of yourself as a decent photographer, why not take the gear along that will make the most of this (rare) lifetime memory making opportunity? yes there were days i was cursing my 20lbs backpack (click elite pro - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TLIKLM/ref=oh_details_o00_s03_i00) after a full day of walking around. today, my only regret is not taking more photos! (see blog linked for examples).

i'd compromise in the following ways:

* leave the 80-200 f2.8 or bigger lenses at home, maybe use a lighter 18-200 or some such. vast majority of my photos im using a 28-75.
* if still too much, there are some compact cameras out now that does a pretty amazing job such as the sony nex-7 (rangefinder) and fuji x10


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Just an anecdote ...... a bald eagle with a fish hooked in his talon landed on a tree outside my balcony at the beach yesterday. Nothing but my iphone 4 camera to capture the incredible moment! 

Left the 50D and carried a Canon Rebel with a short zoom on ED.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I took my Canon XSi with the kit 18-55mm lens, a 55-250 zoom lens, and a Speedlite 580EXII on our ED in May 2011. I keep everything in a Canon backpack and it is one of my carry-ons. We also took a much smaller Canon P&S with video capability. The zoom lens didn't get used much but the Speedlite came in very useful, especially for museum and other indoor shots and some night shots. If I were really pressed to cut down on the gear I would leave both of these home and just go with the body and kit lens.

I think it depends mostly on how long you're going for and whether you are going to check luggage or not. Our trip was 15 days and since my laptop goes with me whenever I travel, checked luggage was necessary. If I'm doing a short trip, the DSLR stays home and I just do carry-on with no checked luggage.

I had an SLR when I did my first European trip in 1989. It was an all-metal Minolta SRT-202 with the fixed kit lens, a 28mm wide-angle lens and a 75-200mm zoom lens, along with the Vivitar 283 flash. I carried it all in a shoulder bag. After lugging it around Germany and Switzerland for two weeks, including the trek up to Neuschwanstein, when I came home I put it in the closet and bought my first P&S. I didn't own another SLR until I bought the XSi. Cameras and lenses are much lighter today and backpacks are a superior way of carrying your equipment compared to a shoulder bag.

I think that if you consider yourself a photographer, this isn't really a question. If you just want some image then just about anything will do. No way I would bring just a camera phone though.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I also have moved to the "in-between" group. Take something better than an iPhone or a digital P&S, but avoid the weight and complexity of the DSLR. There are cameras in this group from Nikon, Panasonic, etc. Here is my review of the Olympus Pen E-PL1.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I'll end up in the category of "take the DSLR". Simply put when I did my ED I didn't have a DSLR (a few reasons... complicated and annoying) so I ended up with my Android phone (Motorola Atrix) and a Kodak Z612, which while being an old camera is really good with a decent lens. However, even looking today at the pictures I got, I wish I had my recently-purchased Nikon D3100 with me. Really, as DSLR's go it's not that heavy and I really enjoy using it. There were moments I just couldn't capture with either the Android or the Kodak because of the "time-to-shoot" delay that's inherent in both of these... and yes, the iPhone 4 as well. There's just no comparison when it comes to time with a DSLR... I can leave mine switched on for weeks and so long as the lens cap isn't on and it's around my neck I can capture a particular moment as quickly as I can hit the button... with or without framing the shot in the viewfinder first (you can always crop and correct a bad angle later!)

I'd say 95% of the shots you want on a trip like this you can get with a basic 18-55 lens (most Nikon's have a kit 18-55 that is freaking fantastic for a starter lens)... the other 5% you can bring a 55-200. If you need a good case that's awesome for travel purposes I would heartily recommend this;

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-205-Camera-Sling/dp/B002ISXBFI

It's a really good backpack that mostly stays out of your way and allows you to get the camera our really quickly in the event you want it. It can't store a lot of "extras" but you can easily get an extra lens and a few goodies in the various pockets. Bonus; you can strap a tripod to it as well if you want. I have now used this sling on a couple of trips to Denver and New York, and will be taking it to San Fran soon as well. It's also small enough that I've never been hassled on a plane with this, my luggage AND a laptop bag.

For my part I will say I've used the iPhone 4 and 4S cameras as well, and while they are good you will never get the depth of field, speed of shot (to capture the moment) or even the true colour out of it that you will from even a cheap SLR. Having said that, I will say a lot of the new mirroless or micro 4/3 cameras take awesome pictures... but in truth with the lens they're only a tiny bit smaller than my D3100.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow.

Thanks everyone for the quick response. I've got a Nikon D5100 and of course the iphone 4s. Hate to buy another camera.

Have to think about this.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I just got back from my ED. My wife used her Canon Point and Shoot and got some very nice images. I used my Nikon DSLR with an 18-270 Tamron "walkaround" lens. I got better images, but not that much better. The main difference, I think, is that it's so much easier to snap-off a good picture with the DSLR. My advice: Take the Nikon with one lens attached, and do not allow it to be gate-checked.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Judging from the shots I see here and elsewhere on the internet, cellphone cameras suck. Sorry. You may get an occassional decent shot, but they are rare.

I'd take my best camera simply because this is such an awesome experience. Going the second time you now know what you should've documented the 1st time. In my case, I would have taken pictures of the check-in people, the girl processing my paperwork, my delivery specialist, etc. Less photos of landscapes and more candid people shots. A great picture will more accurately reproduce those great memories. IMHO.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

SD 335is said:


> I think that if you consider yourself a photographer, this isn't really a question. If you just want some image then just about anything will do. No way I would bring just a camera phone though.


+1. That's the basic question (or as put by another poster above "how fussy are you" about photographs?). If you want to frame or album your pictures afterwards then bring an SLR. If you're just posting on facebook and here, iPhone is fine. If "baggage" is an issue, just bring a single versatile lens and leave flash, big zoom, etc. at home.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

After years with an SLR rig I've opted for a Cannon G7. A good compromise between an SLR and an iPhone. Not heavy but with great flexibility and features. It's been superseded in the Cannon line but I hear that the new one is even better.


----------



## newBMWinLA (Mar 1, 2012)

Just to chime in here, I am using a GPS-enabled Canon Powershot SX230, and it has been awesome throughout, even in deep passes, just doesn't work inside or in tunnels or underground, all acceptable. I have also been using a GoPro Hero2 camera for recording driving up passes and for taking wide-angle shots of things that just don't fit in a normal shot. It has been awesome, too. 

That being said, in response to your original post, I've seen lots of people just using their iPhones and if you're not a snapaholoic (i.e., have to snap photos all the time!), then the iPhone is probably sufficient.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

I brought my Olympus Pen EP-3 and 4 lens with me to my ED last Sept and my friends brought his Nikon D700 with 4 lens...

I feel that I didn't carry anything...compare to him 

On top of that...I can use my camera to take a top speed picture on the speedometer...try to do that with a full frame DSLR...and driving :thumbup:


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

i'm an amateur photographer so i need my big stuff...Canon 1Ds, 17-40L, etc.

but as y'all probably know, it's almost never the camera, it's the photographer.

here's a guy who took some wedding pictures with his iPhone (no photoshop):

http://jerryghionisblog.com/2012/05...amber-select-shots-taken-with-the-iphone.html

RVD.


----------



## moshe (Sep 14, 2006)

i am taking my Canon SX40 HS.. i picked it because it's an "in between" camera, with an amazing zoom .
iphone just does not good enough job for memorable pictures IMHO, and i really don't want to lag around a DSLR with the lenses..


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am strickly a point and shoot guy, for digital cameras at least. I have a film SLR but I don't use it. My favorite used to be a Kokak Z612 and then I got a Nikon S570. It will fit in my pocket but has a 5X lens and 12 megapixels, plenty for me. I also noticed the S570 takes better pictures than the Z612. It is the least camera I would take for a trip like this. It weighs next to nothing, even with an extra rechargable battery. Bringing the charger about doubles the mass and bulk. My newest camera is a Nikon P500. It is about as bulky as a SLR but has a 36X lens. So in effect I have a SLR with a case full of lenses for the weight/bulk of a SLR. The pictures are not quite as good as a SLR but plenty good for me. For a trip to Europe, I would bring both Nikons. Both would go easily in a carryon with other essentials. The P500 will take 1080p movies and pictures at the same time. I don't use it but it has manual focus too. It's pretty close to a SLR in features.

Jim


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

As a professional Director of Photography I would differentiate between two types of photographers. first the professional who not only loves the art of photography but also understands that in order to achieve and capture a great shot you need the right tools available at all times. Second the amateur photographer who likes to take pictures with any available consumer camera or prosumer dslr just to capture the moment. Everyone knows what kind of photographer he is or wants to be. If you fall on the ladder category I would travel light and use a compact camera (no iPhone please). I would use my iPhone to capture some shots or video to post on Facebook or to geotag my pictures only.

I would recommend either the Canon G1X like someone mentioned before or my personal favorite the Nikon P7100. I carry this camera for wide angle shots and video recording and my 7D with a 70-200 MarkII and primes for the rest. Thanks to my DSLR I have been able to capture some beautiful landscapes that now hang on my house's walls reminding me my great ED trips thru Europe.

I usually carry on all my camera equipment and I add a small camera backpack in my suitcase to carry while traveling, tripod included with video head for HD video. Not fun having to go thru security checks in Paris where they need to see every lens and piece of equipment out of my backpack. 

My love for photography and the final results outweights the inconvenience of humping 40lb of camera equipment thru security checks.


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

I take my DSLR but stick with S95 and gopro 2 (takes good pictures btw) for mobility


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

I take 2 professional bodies and 4-5 lenses. Plus laptop, batteries, flash, and cords. While this is overkill for most, I think one DSLR isn't a problem. Heck. I'd LOVE to just have one camera. I say bring the camera! When you have the camera, you will find the focus of your trip shifting a bit - like turning a tour of a castle into a photoshoot as well. So IF you wife can tolerate it, I'd bring it.

BTW - I use a ThinkTank Airport Security carry on to pack all thus stuff up. I fly Delta from Phoenix - Atlanta - Munich. The overhead compartments fit my bag if I take out my laptop.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

For my upcoming France trip, D90 with 18-200vr most times, 12-24 architecture inside small spaces and narrow streets, and the 50mm prime for portraits. The SB400 flash is very small and usefully powerfully (plus it bounces).

See there's less and less time in my busy life for photography, so if I didn't take advantage of this opportunity, the perfect combination of beautiful surroundings and people I love, then I probably should hang up my Nikon forever...


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The Nikon D800 or Canon 5D Mark III with a 24 to 70 mm zoom lens and flash is awesome for traveling.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Challenge64 said:


> BTW - I use a ThinkTank Airport Security carry on to pack all thus stuff up. I fly Delta from Phoenix - Atlanta - Munich. The overhead compartments fit my bag if I take out my laptop.


Three cheers for Think Tank Photo...they make great gear for the traveling photographer...one bag of theirs I want is the Urban Disguise 60 v2 to hold a single DSLR, a 24-70mm f/2.8 and a 70-200mm f/2.8/ VR lens....the Urban Disguise will hold a bit more but the rest will hold my laptop and small amount of clothes, etc....this future combo will be a great kit to take truly memorable pictures...

Cheers,


----------

